# المثلث اقسامه من حيث الزوايا الاضلاع + مركزة



## م علي بن عفيف (7 نوفمبر 2010)

_المثلث وما ادراك مالمثلث_​ 

_المثلث هو أحد الأشكال الأساسية في الهندسة_​ 
_و هو شكل منتظم ثنائي الأبعاد مكون من ثلاثة رؤوس _​ 
_تصل بينها ثلاثة أضلاع_
_._
_._
_._​ 


_اقول عنه:_​ 

_ابسط الاشكال الهندسية_ ​ 
واهم الاشكال الهندسية 
.
.
.​ 




_من الممكن تصنيف المثلثات تبعا لأطوال أضلاعها او قياس زواياها_ 
.
.
.​ 


_من حيث اطوال الاضلاع توجد ثلاثه تصنيفات:_​ 
_._​ 
_._​ 
_1- مثلث متساوي الأضلاع: هو مثلث أضلاعه متساوية ينتج عنه ان جميع زوايا المثلث متساوية وقيمتها 60 درجة._​ 







​ 
.​ 

.​ 



_2- مثلث متساوي الضلعين: هو مثلث فيه ضلعان متساويان. ينتج أن الزاويتان المقابلتان لهذين الضلعين تكونان متساويتان أيضا._​ 





​ 

.​ 

.​ 




_3- مثلث مختلف الأضلاع: هو مثلث أطوال أضلاعه مختلفة._ ​ 








​ 

.​ 

.​ 




_كما يمكن تصنيف المثلثات تبعا للزوايا:_​ 
_._​ 
_._
_توجد ثلاثه تصنيفات له:_​ 
_._​ 
_._​ 
1- مثلث قائم: له زاوية قياسها 90 درجة ( زاوية قائمة)، يدعى الضلع المقابل للزاوية القائمة الوتر ، وهو أطول أضلاع هذا المثلث ​ 






​ 



_واعتبر هذا الشكل اهم الاشكال الهندسية على الاطلاق_​ 



_وعلى هذا المثلث فقط تطبق نظرية فيثاغورس_​ 
_._​ 

_._​ 







_2-مثلث منفرج الزاوية: له زاوية قياسها أكبر من 90 درجة واصغر من 180 درجة(زاوية منفرجة)_​ 







​ 



_3- مثلث حاد الزوايا: كل زواياه قياسها أصغر من 90 درجة _
_زاوية حادة_​





​ 




_****************_​ 


_مركز المثلث:_
_هو تقاطع ثلاثة اضلاع كل منها منطلق من زاوية الى منتصف الضلع المقابل لها_​


----------



## الساحق الاول (8 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## agela (8 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## صقر العايد (8 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------

